# Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger



## Fenris (13. Feb. 2009)

Hallo

Ich würde mir gerne einen gartenteich anlegen!habe aber nicht wirklich einen plan von gartenteichen!Ich würde im gartenteich gerne junge __ hechte aufziehen und auf eine bestimmte größe bringen....so groß es eben in so einem teich möglich ist!Ich habe überlegt so ein fertig becken zu kaufen und dieses einzusetzen!wie groß sollte es sein?
Woher würde ich junge hechte bekommen?

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Christine (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Hallo Wieistdenndeinname?

:Willkommen2 am Gartenteich.

Gut, dass Du Dich informieren willst, bevor es los geht.

Am besten arbeitest Du dich erst einmal durch unser *Basiswissen*, dann wirst Du von Deiner Idee (hoffentlich) schnell Abstand nehmen.

Die Beckengröße, die Dir vorschwebt bzw. die Du in Deinem Profil aufführst, ist im großen und ganzen für die Fischhaltung gänzlich ungeeignet. Aber auch ohne Fische kann so ein kleiner Teich eine interessante Beobachtungsplatform für zahlreiche Lebensformen sein.

Mach Dich erstmal schlau, dann helfen wir Dir gerne bei der weiteren Planung.


----------



## Fenris (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

achso tut mir leid habe ich gestern bei später stunde vergessen:

Also ich heiße Alex bin 19 aktuell fallschirmjöger und anschließend azubi zum bankkaufmann und wirtschaftsrecht student!meine hobby sind angeln skifahren fußball freundin und joa kp saufen und so^^!

Zur beckengröße in meinem profil: Das sind phantasie angaben und ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher wie groß so ein becken sein sollte. Ein benachbarter fischhändler hat gemeint das ein becken mit 1000l für einen jungen hecht ausreichen würde teilt ihr diese meinung?habt ihr denn einen plan wo ich sehr sehr junge __ hechte herbekommen würde?Am besten2-4wochen alt!

bsp becken:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALKO-Fertigteich...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

 sorry,.. für mich höhrt sich das ganze nach einer (dummen) Tierquälerrei an....

1000l für einen Raubfisch,...

toll,.. :crazy:crazy da will sich wohl ein Angler seinen eigenen Hecht züchten, dann im großen Teich aussetzen,.. und dann
wieder versuchen diesen einzufangen,..  :beeten
das Plastikbecken hat nicht´s mit Gartenteich zu tun,..  Damit kann man höhstens "__ Frösche züchten" 

nene.. tzz Sachen gibt´s...


----------



## Inken (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Hallo Alex!

Vorab herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

Ich glaube, die mangelnde Anzahl an Antworten auf deine Frage begründet sich in der Sprachlosigkeit der anderen User und in der Absurdität deines Vorhabens. Du meinst doch dein eingangs angegebenes Anliegen nicht ernst, oder? Du bist hier in einem seriösen Teichforum gelandet, das sich ernsthaft mit der Thematik auseinandersetzt und sich keinen Joke aus dem Leben der Teichbewohner macht.
Meine Bitte an dich: Nimm Abstand von deinem Vorhaben, friss dich durch unser Basiswissen -Christine hat es dir bereits verlinkt- und fang dann noch einmal von vorne an, darüber nachzudenken.

Bei ernstgemeinten Fragen und Problemen wird hier immer gerne geholfen!


----------



## Fenris (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

So nochmal: das projekt ist mein absoluter ernst!und ich weiß das es funktionieren kann!ich habe nicht vor die __ hechte länger als 2 jahre in diesem gartenteich zu lassen!ein hecht wird je nach nahrungsangebot in dieser zeit zwischen 20 und 30cm groß!danach kommt er raus!

Das es möglich ist weiß ich da ich schon junge __ barsche vom laich auf in einem aquarium aufgezogen habe!

achja und ob angeln tierquälerei ist oder nicht ist ne alberne diskussion oder nicht!also ich hoffe ich bekomme weitere antworten die mir weiterhelfen!

Falls es für euch mit einem hecht nicht vorstellbar ist ich würde es uach mit zandern versuchen!die würden kleinwüchsiger bleiben in den ersten jahren!


----------



## Annett (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Hallo Alex,

so richtig erschließt sich mir der Sinn (D)einer Raubfischhaltung im "Teich" noch nicht.  Aber muss es ja auch nicht, solange Du sie artgerecht hälst.
D.h. erkundige Dich bitte mal nach dem natürlichen Lebensraum Deiner Zielfische. 
 In dem von ebay verlinkten Becken wird das definitiv nix!

Deine Idee als solches ist so neu nicht, aber mehrere __ Hechte in einem Becken - verabschiede Dich lieber von der Vorstellung, denn sie sind n.m.W. Einzelgänger.

Hier noch ein paar Links, die mehr oder weniger zum Thema passen:
http://www.pivi.de/_php/adodb/browse.php?Artname=Hecht
Beachte die Sätze bezüglich Lebensraum und Kannibalismus. 

Und welche von hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4833
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16056/?q=hecht
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15673/?q=hecht
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18906/?q=hecht
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19166/?q=hecht

P.S.: __ Barsch ≠ Hecht ≠ __ Zander und auch Barsch ≠ Barsch. Etwas genauer wäre jeweils gut. Und Teich ist definitiv ≠ Aquarium.


----------



## Joachim (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

@Annett
__ Barsch, Hecht, __ Zander in viel zu kleinen Becken auf ne gewisse Größe bringen - wonach klingt das wohl? Nach Teichliebhaberei oder Angeln und bestenfalls dann essen? 

Ich denke schon, das er die Tiere aufziehen will (mit möglichst geringem Aufwand) um sie anschließend auszusetzen und zu angeln ... 

@Alex
Sollte ich irren, korrigier mich - aber immo kann man fast nur das vermuten.


----------



## Teichfutzi (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

moin!


Fenris schrieb:


> achja und ob angeln tierquälerei ist oder nicht ist ne alberne diskussion oder nicht!


Ich denke damit war nicht das Angeln sondern das Halten im zu kleinen Teich gemeint.

__ Raubfische sollte (darf?) man nicht in Gewässern aussetzten, die nicht sowieso Lebensraum für diese Tiere sind weil dadurch andere Arten ausgerottet werden können (z.B. Bitterlinge).
Und da, wo es sowieso __ Hechte gibt, und kein Angelverbot herrscht, macht es doch eigentlich keinen Sinn welche auszusetzen, weil es ja
1. sowieso welche gibt, und
2. sie von anderen Anglern "weggeangelt" werden können.

Damit man dann noch was von den Ausgesetzten Tieren hat, muss man aber ziemlich viele aussetzten, und die kann man wie gesagt nicht in großer Menge im Gartenteich halten.

Wo liegt also der Sinn darin?
Oder hab ich mich total geirrt?


----------



## Moeppy (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*



			
				Fenris schrieb:
			
		

> und joa kp saufen und so^^


Oh ha....

Mehr fällt mir zu dem Ganzen ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr ein..
Alles andere wurde hier ja eigentlich schon gesagt.


----------



## Marlowe (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Der Text spricht für sich und läßt tief blicken.

Ich schrieb diesen Satz, ohne eine Bewertung vorzunehmen.


Herzlichst,



Sir Marlowe


----------



## Fenris (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*



Teichfutzi schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> Ich denke damit war nicht das Angeln sondern das Halten im zu kleinen Teich gemeint.
> 
> ...



Also mal dazu: Hechte und __ zander gehören zu den 11 fischkategorien die in bayern ohne zuvor benötigte genehmigung ausgesetzt werden dürfen!Dann zum gewässer wo diese hinkommen: Es handelt sich um einen weiher mit 85x75 meter länge!Problem ist in diesem gewässer nur das wir den laich nicht durchbekommen!liegt wahrscheinlich an laichräubern etc!Jetzt von euch bestimmt die frage:weshalb nicht erwachsene hechte/zander nachbesetzen: Problem erstens ham wir kein ökologisch verwantes gewässer wo wir hechte beziehen können. das heißt viele überstehen die umstellung nicht/haben die falsche färbung um sich in diesem gewässer "zu tarnen"!
Außerdem schreibe ich eine arbeit zu dem thema aufwuchs eines junghechtes oder zanders!

Zum thema "saufen und so"....sag ma seid ihr alle so penibel und spießig!ich denk das jeder am wochenende gerne party machen geht!


----------



## Marlowe (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Hi Fenris!

Nun sieht die Sache aber doch ganz anders aus!

Ich drücke Dir bei Deinem Vorhaben die Daumen, 
kann aber mangels Wissen bei der Raubfischhaltung im Teich 
keinen Beitrag leisten.
Meines Wissens gibt es ein Forum im Netz, das heißt RAUBFISCH-FORUM
oder so ähnlich.
Versuch es doch `mal mit der Suche über GOOGLE, eventuell haben die dort
das Wissen.

Viel Erfolg,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Fenris (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Des forum ist ein sehr guter tipp danke sehr!

Weshalb sieht es jetzt ganz anders aus?

Hoffe trotzdem ich bekomme hier weiterhin kompetente hilfe!


----------



## Christian und Frauke (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Hallo Alex,
alle hier im Forum waren mal 19 und zu der Zeit war Saufen auch eins meiner Hobbys(nur das was rein geht)
Aus welchen Gründen auch immer,kann das vieleicht bis zum Herbst hin funktionieren.
Aber im Winter mit der Teichtiefe?
Wie willst Du die füttern?Erst Mückenlarven und dann?
Hast du einen Filter?
Wie gesagt die ersten Lebensmonate könnte das vieleicht klappen aber im
ersten Herbst solltest Du dich ohne wenn und aber von diesen unglaublich schönen und wichtigen RAUBFISCHEN trennen!


----------



## Christian und Frauke (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Achso Alex,
__ Hechte sind Kanibalen und fressen sich in so einem kleinen Teich auch bei genügend Futter gegenseitig!!!


----------



## Fenris (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Jo kannibalismus ist klar!deswegen wirds auch nur einen hecht in diesem teich geben. 
Friert ein teich wirklich 65cm tief zu?was wäre wenn ich regelmäßig das eis zerstören würde?
Zur Futterproblematik:In der Nähe meines gartens fliest ein bach in dem es ein wirkliches stichling problem gibt!diese wären perfekte futterfische!Aus diesem bach würde ich auch bachflohkrebse und verschiedene larven und __ würmer nehmen.


----------



## Marlowe (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Hey Alex!


Dass es ganz anders aussieht, bedeutet nichts anderes,
als dass ich in Deiner letzten Info die Ernsthaftigkeit im Umgang
mit den Tieren erkannte. 
Es ist also positiv gemeint.

[OT]Zum Thema Alkohol: Auch ich frönte früher gern und häufig dem 
nassen Kollegen und wachte nicht nur einmal morgens am Deich auf,
ohne mein Herkommen erklären zu können.
Heute trinke ich viel zu selten, das sind aber Sachzwänge.
Mit der Band auf Tour, da kann es NACH dem Gig auch einmal 
zum Gelage kommen.

LONG LIVE ROCK´N´ROLL (Rainbow)[/OT]

Herzlichst,

Sir Marlowe


----------



## Christian und Frauke (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Ohne wenn und aber


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Hi Alex,

das mit der Hechtaufzucht von nur einen Hecht in einen 1000l Becken wird schon klappen, nur die 20-30cm erreicht ein Hecht schon im ersten Sommer (eine Filteranlage ist natürlich unabdingbar, da kleine __ Hechte eine sehr schnelle Verdauung haben und den Winter kann er aber nicht darin verbringen). Wenn Du allerdings auf die Idee kommen solltest das zu verzögern indem ihn mit Futterfischen kurz zuhalten versuchst ist das keine gute Idee. Jungfische die wegen Hungerphasen in Wachstumsstockungen kommen behalten diese bei (das kann dir jeder Züchter von Aquarienfischen bestätigen, was in der Jugend versäumt wird holt der Fisch später nicht mehr auf. "Verbuttung"). Da Du ja auch Angler bist müßte dir eigentlich geläufig sein das Hechte schon ab 4-5cm sich so gut wie nur noch für Futterfische interessieren zu beginnen. da ist dann nix mehr mit kleinen Insektenlarven, Flohkrebsen, Würmern ect.füttern. __ Stichlinge werden von Hechten übrigens nur in der allergrößten Not gefressen. (wer mag es schon wenn einem das Essen dauernd im Halse stecken bleibt)

Für den großen Teich holt man sich lieber eine größere Anzahl an jungen Satzhechten (als Mitglied eines Fischerreivereins kein Problem notfalls über den Gewässerwart dranzukommen) in der nächsten Satzfischzucht und verteilt sie in gleichmäßigen Abständen am Ufer (vorher ist natürlich zu ermitteln was an Beutefischgröße/Menge vorhanden ist). Das mit der "nichtpassenden Farbe" ist völlig unrelevant, da Junghechte (Grashechte) eh noch anders gefärbt sind und sich die Färbung erst nach und nach an den Lebensraum anpasst (Fische die auf Tarnung ausgelegt sind passen sich der Umgebung an, suchen sich nicht die passende zu ihrer Körperfärbung aus) und auch an andere Wasserwerte als das Ausgangswaser passen sich Fische beim sorgfältigen angleichen an.

MfG Frank


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*



Fenris schrieb:


> achja und ob angeln tierquälerei ist oder nicht ist ne alberne diskussion oder nicht!also ich hoffe ich bekomme weitere antworten die mir weiterhelfen!




:crazy Wie schon von anderen erkannt,.. meinte ich mit Tierquälerei das 1000 Liter Becker,.. egal um was für einen "Einzel-"Fisch es sich mit "nur" 20-30cm Länge handelt...

 Ferris.. mach lieber "blau"   nimm die Kolhe dazu von dem Plastik Becken und vergiss es ...  BITTE !!

Ich verabschiede mich aus dieser Diskussion,.. da hilft nix,..


----------



## Fenris (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Okay okay ihr habt mich überzeugt....aber was haltet ihr von nem anderen raubfisch der etwas kleienr ist?__ Barsche zum beispiel?


----------



## roli (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Hallo Alex,ich habe zur Zeit noch einen __ Zander in meinen Teich.Ich hatte bis oktober drei Stück im Teich,die haben mich aber fast arm gefressen.Ich habe die Zander eingesetzt weil ich so viele Goldfische im Teich hatte,jetzt sind nur noch grosse drin.Den zander füttere ich mit kleinen Regenbogenfrellen von einen Züchter.Zur Zeit ist der Teich dick zugefroren,nur an einer Stelle frei (durch Luftsprudler ) deswegen weiss ich garnicht was die Fische jetzt machen.
Gruss Roland.


----------



## Fenris (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht im gartenteich einsteiger*

Wie groß ist dein teich?


----------

